# Best 40-46inch LED SMART TV



## manistar (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi

I am looking to buy TV

size:40-46 inch
type: Slim LED/wall mountable/narrow bezel will be added advantage
should be smart tv

I don't need 3D tv right now.

Also can you suggest good place to buy TV in chennai (Better price)


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

What is your budget?


----------



## manistar (Oct 17, 2012)

50-75k


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

You can get Samsung 46EH5000 for around 65-68k.But that is not a smart TV, it is a Full HD LED TV.
If smart TV is your preference then you can have a look at Samsung 40ES56000 for 65k or less.At the same time you can have a look at 40EH5000 if you want a 40" TV which is not smart tv for around 48k

Also try finding Samsung 40D5500 or 40D5900 which are smart TVs, they are very good and can be purchased for around 55k only, the thing is that the company has discontinued these models but still some dealers/retailers have it in stock and they are very good and I recommend them over the new models available right now.


----------



## manistar (Oct 19, 2012)

Can i buy this SAMSUNG 40" UA40ES5600R SMART LED TV?
*www.ebay.in/itm/350622277333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

^^^^
it is with dealer warranty and not with manufacturer warranty.Not recommended.


----------

